# External weatherproof TV/Satellite Socket fitting help



## Rapidoman (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi

I am looking at fitting an external weatherproof tv aerial/satellite socket. I see that Maxview do one of these twin sockets.

I was wondering if anyone had fitted one of these to their motorhomes and if they could give some fitting tips. As i am a bit nervous about drilling the skin on my motorhome. I will try before i do this to try and find a non intrusive route, ie throught the gas box etc. Any pic also would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

Non intrusive is always best, but if you can't avoid it don't worry.

Only a small hole is needed for each cable, plus the screw holes, but a generous dollop of sealant will prevent any leaks.

I would fit it in the most convenient position and not worry about it. Inside the bottle locker will be a pain if it's blowing a horizontal blizzard when you have to connect.

They are usually fitted so the cables enter somewhere "unused", such as the water heater enclosure beneath the wardrobe.

Not difficult at all.

Dave


P.S. My opinions only. If concerned seek guidance from a professional.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I fitted one yesterday. I was happier drilling through the floor and so fitted it under the van. You may find a hole that you can push the wire through anyway. The floor turned out to be thicker than I expected but there was no real problem. So you may need a long drill. (about 2") and use plenty of sealant. Then I was in a locker and all was quite straightforward.
just take careful measurements as to where you drill and watch out for cables both above and below the floor.

Obviously under the van will get dirty so I got a socket with a really good cover.


----------



## Rapidoman (Mar 1, 2006)

Wise advice. Thanks.

The wardrode( or the top shelf in it) is the destination for the cables.. Its just getting them there thats the problem. The maxview box is a tidy item but it means the most intrusive route(drilling through). Thats why im wondering if anyone had fitted the Maxview box or at least something similar


----------



## Rapidoman (Mar 1, 2006)

safariboy said:


> I fitted one yesterday. I was happier drilling through the floor and so fitted it under the van. You may find a hole that you can push the wire through anyway. The floor turned out to be thicker than I expected but there was no real problem. So you may need a long drill. (about 2") and use plenty of sealant. Then I was in a locker and all was quite straightforward.
> just take careful measurements as to where you drill and watch out for cables both above and below the floor.
> 
> Obviously under the van will get dirty so I got a socket with a really good cover.


That would be an ideal option. But i am fitting the box to my father's motorhome and hes disabled, so he cant really get underneath the van to connect up. So a side location is more ideal


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rapidoman said:


> Thats why im wondering if anyone had fitted the Maxview box or at least something similar


Should have made it clear I was speaking from experience. 

I have fitted two quite recently, both by drilling through the wall of the van. One for myself and one on a friend's caravan.

Really nothing to it, but as Safariboy (almost) says, measure three times and drill once. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Rapidoman (Mar 1, 2006)

Dave

Did you rill all the way through the internal wall aswell???


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rapidoman,
On our previous Rapido, I fitted the socket box just beneath the lower fridge grille. I f you remove this grille you can access the space behind the fridge to feed the cables up to the TV area above. I fitted a CBE TV/Satellite socket next to the existing one so it all matched.
Just make sure when you are drilling through the wall there are no pipes or cables behind where you make the holes. Also clip the cables away from any hot bits at the back of the fridge.
Colin


----------



## Rapidoman (Mar 1, 2006)

camoyboy said:


> Hi Rapidoman,
> On our previous Rapido, I fitted the socket box just beneath the lower fridge grille. I f you remove this grille you can access the space behind the fridge to feed the cables up to the TV area above. I fitted a CBE TV/Satellite socket next to the existing one so it all matched.
> Just make sure when you are drilling through the wall there are no pipes or cables behind where you make the holes. Also clip the cables away from any hot bits at the back of the fridge.
> Colin


Thanks Colin 

I will take a look at this option tomorrow. That looks like the ideal solution i was looking for.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Rapidoman said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why im wondering if anyone had fitted the Maxview box or at least something similar
> ...


Can totally agree here, I fitted one a couple of weeks ago and they are easy, I don't know if you have a double floor but I went down my wardrobe from the top shelf where all connections are down into my floor and across and out the side of the camper wall, The wall is about 28mm thick I think and there is no problem drilling it, Just make sure that there is no wiring where you are drilling through, I then used Sikaflex bonding to seal the socket and I also used a TV socket with a cover, I actually got it from Italy, It is one where the cover slides down and locks in place.

Les


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I also fitted one of these last month (just to join the club) No problems at all, I used a metal drill to go 'lightly' through the skin (mine is aluminium clad) and then a wood drill for the rest - I didn't bother with any sikaflex as the sockets come with a seriously sticky pad plus it's screwed inl. I went into the skirt and then up through the floor - Make sure lockers or hab doors won't bang into it when fitted because the cover is slightly raised when you have a cable attached.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I fitted one a couple of years ago and drilled from the inside near the location where I house the sat box. Fits very neatly on wall of van and no problems so far.
Ian


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I fit one on the back valance (bumper) of someones motorhome once and routed the cable along the floor underneath and popped it up at back of the cupboard where the tv sits. Cable tied the coax to the chassis underneath and used sealant where appropriate. Just an idea... saves going through the side wall.


----------

